# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  Harvesting Honey

## crashdive123

I posted some of these pictures in another thread, but thought that the process might be helpful to some, so here is one method of honey collection.  While this honey is not useable, the process is no different when it is.  I found that there is still a fair amount of honey on the wax (maybe I didn't let it sit long enough).  Another method would be to build a press to squeeze out the honey.  The next time I harvest some I'm going to try that method. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## canid

an easy method to get the rest of the honey out of the comb is to melt it into a double boiler. as it fully melts, the honey and wax stratify, and upon cooking, you can lift the wax out.

the downside of course is that you can not use the whole comb to make those nifty looking wrap candles that always seem to burn too quick.

----------


## canid

what i wonder about the spray you used on that hive is why you couldn't wash the comb in mild detergent with warm water before breaking the cells/removing the honey?

----------


## crashdive123

I started that process today.  I had to stop, but will continue tomorrow.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

> what i wonder about the spray you used on that hive is why you couldn't wash the comb in mild detergent with warm water before breaking the cells/removing the honey?


Normally I just use soap and water - sometimes a spray, but usually a foam.  This particular job I had to use insecticide.  As such, I just bagged the comb rather than lay it in a container.  One of the biggest problems is that by doing that, I end up with a lot of dead bees and larvae in the cells.  Ideally it would be nice to be able to uncap the cells and then use an uncapping scratcher to just let the honey drip.  Sadly, I have not figured a way to get my customers to be that patient with 30,000 bees in their home.  Working on it.

----------


## canid

the dead bees and larvae can be strained out. you can fry them up and eat them when you get home...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

And the upside is you don't have to sweeten the larvae or the bees.

----------


## canid

exactly; they are pre-marinated.

----------


## Rick

Or pre-sweetened.....whatever.

----------


## your_comforting_company

great pics crash, thanks!

this is rendering the wax and honey together so they separate on cooling, correct?

----------


## crashdive123

I was hoping there would be very little honey left in the wax - maybe if I had let it sit longer......  I have read (and will try) that using a press leaves the wax pretty much honey free.

----------


## canid

it'll never work. one of my favorite things about proccessing honey was chewing the residual honey from the wax.

ycc: yes, with rendering [assuming you get the temp even and high enough] all the wax and honey seperate.

----------


## Rick

Don't they use a centrifugal dohickey to extract the honey from the wax comb?

----------


## crashdive123

> Don't they use a centrifugal dohickey to extract the honey from the wax comb?


It depends (the choice in processes, not the undergarment).  Drip method - where a capping knife slices the outter "skin" and then the cells are punctured.  This keeps all of the comb in tact and is often used in established hives.  The collection method I used (of course they sell fancy stainless steel stuff for that).  Pressing and spinning.  The spinning equipment gets a bit pricey.  http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDe...28&idCategory=  There are hand crank extractors too (cheaper).

Mann Lake is where I get all of my bee stuff from.  (Placed a new order yesterday)

----------


## your_comforting_company

how's that wax coming along crash?

----------


## crashdive123

I took out a small amount to finish Rebel Chick's sheath.  Hope to harvest the rest in the coming week.

----------

